
Talking Santa Says: 41 Million App Downloads In Six Months - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/22/talking-santa-says-41-million-app-downloads-in-six-months/
======
gopi
My 2 year old son love this not surprised to see this many downloads!

